

The first firefox extension you should install - without Question. - wedocreative
http://www.wedocreative.com/blog/2008/06/applications/tab-groups/

======
ScottWhigham
Now that I can bookmark a whole set of open tabs and store them in a folder, I
no longer use the Tab Groups extension.

